# Do Slendertone's actually work??



## ant-c

I Was wondering if slendertones actually work for the abs, been out of the gym for nearly a year now and have accquired myself a big gut, its like im pregnant , ive lost a fair bit of weight , my wrists have gone like twigs but i cant get rid of my belly, ive never been fat, but i was over 12stone and dropped down to 11 an half what im at now, i dont wanna get back into gym proper because this is in the way, ( i want to bulk ) let me know if anybody has any advice, cheers ant.


----------



## bayman

You can't spot reduce body fat unfortunately.

Get your diet sorted and get back in the gym and you should be able to turn things around pretty quickly.


----------



## ant-c

i just want to trim it up abit , ill be bulkin anyways but i dont want to get it any worse than it is lol. ive just got a couple more things to order before i start gym again, get rid of these pencil legs an wrists , never had so bad confidence in the way i look , just wanna get big now , gonna hammer my body lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

All they will do if anything is make your abs muscles a bit stronger by contracting them and relaxing them etc. However if you can't see your abs it won't matter...

if you want to get big then I'd worry about the belly later on, get a good diet and routine sorted, hit it hard and worry about your abs later on.


----------



## Pictor

Like bayman said diet and training is key, but my missus used one for a while with diet and alot of walking after giving birth and it helped her tone her stomach back up to a certain agree but it's not a miracle worker though!


----------



## Jay_1986

I wouldn't waste your money on a slendertone to be honest mate. Most of these things are just gimmicky bull****.

If your trying to slim down a bit, I've found fasted cardio to be the most effective way together with a sorted diet.

I know what it's like to feel self conscious in the gym and not happy with your body, but remember that most the people there have the same insecurities and are so focused on themselves they wont even be worrying about how you look.

Good luck with your goals buddy, go smash it and you'll soon be feeling better!


----------



## Nocarbs

Listen to what everyone else is suggesting as its all excellent advise. Save your money


----------



## ant-c

Thanks guys , yeah i dont want no six pack and not even fussed about see'in my abs, just after a even stomach not one that sticks out like a constant bloat, i think what did it was when i first started i ate loads of crap before i started gym , an then when i did i hit dbols at 40mg a day for 4weeks then stopped goin gym , been like that since never did any pct or anything


----------



## Nocarbs

ant-c said:


> Thanks guys , yeah i dont want no six pack and not even fussed about see'in my abs, just after a even stomach not one that sticks out like a constant bloat, i think what did it was when i first started i ate loads of crap before i started gym , an then when i did i hit dbols at 40mg a day for 4weeks then stopped goin gym , been like that since never did any pct or anything


Crap diet and dbols stopping gym. And bet the diet is still crap. Mate sort the diet and the gym out forget slendertones it's a marketing genius that's come up with it and it's bollox and frankly is for lazy people who can't be ****d to move and think if they stick it on their stomach whilst eating a plate of chips and pies will lose weight.

They are dreamers


----------



## ant-c

Yeah diet has gone to pot , i eat anythin i get my hands on, ive just recently moved into my own house with my girlfriend, she works part time & i do my dodgy jobs on the side so ive just been eatin alot of **** really, ive stil got my chest muscle even they look abit like tits now haha, im doin my shop this weekend , all proteins no more frozen pizzas, or donna kebabs for a while sounds a good idea !


----------



## retro-mental

Sounds like you should do alot of reading on this site.

i am not sure what you mean in your first post as you say you dont wanna get into the gym propper as this is in the way ?!?!?!?!?!?!

Work out your diet, Drop some fat, get in the gym and start bulking up muscle. Selndertone is in itself a scam as the word suggests you will get slender off it but its wrong. It will strengthen your core by using it and can be very good if used regular. Only diet will get the gut down really


----------



## -Jack-

do sit ups and cardio


----------



## Uncivilization

bayman said:


> You can't spot reduce body fat unfortunately.
> 
> Get your diet sorted and get back in the gym and you should be able to turn things around pretty quickly.


Aint it called Lypo ?


----------



## ant-c

Yeah , i guess i will haveto go gym for a while first start doin some sit ups & that , get my belly down abit then smash the bulking, i want to go on cycle , lol


----------



## Malcky

Slender tone has ots uses if you wear one and do at least 100 sit ups every day . it does not has any use as far as loosing fat go s but will stimulate already muscle tone.


----------



## Wheyman

anyone mentioned diet yet?


----------

